# GTS Type M



## Banker (Aug 19, 2001)

Nissan Skyline GTS25 Turbo Type M, 5 speed manual 
May 1995 model, (2500cc/coupe 5 seaters) 
One owner car in stunning condition, 58000kms.

Is the above a good car, starter. It is in silver and soo cheap from Japan. buy how about Insurance!




Hiya 

I was thinking of buying the above car from Japan, I currently drive a Honda Integra. I saw the web page with R33s & wow they were AMAZING! Who do you recommend as in retailers, and insurance firms....Thanks 

Niaz


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2001)

*GTS - Thinking of Buying*

Hi Niaz

We have just bought a Teal Metallic Blue Skyline GTS - M

Same spec, same year, just a different colour.

Just had to ring around. Finally got good helpful quote from Hyperformance. Just around a grand for 2 40 yrs old, clean licences, max ncb.

Tesco.com ok to try, but need tracker and Thatcham 1 on it before they will look at it.

We have Thatcham, but thought tracker price is more than the quote we have now. Did try some wally bunch on the web, but the final quote ended up £300 more than the promised one. So wouldn't go to them on princ.

Good luck, and go for it. They are a fantastic car to drive... apart from in the wet (that's from the missus)...

Regards

Kim and Toni
Him and Her


----------



## Banker (Aug 19, 2001)

*hi Kim & Toni*

thanks for the reply.

Try Barclays Ins, they had recently promised to beat or match a quote. A-1 as well is great on quotes just under a £1k and I have 3 points and my missus has an American Licence...

Niaz


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2001)

*Insurance*

Hi Niaz

Thanks for the info. The problem we had with many of them is that it is a grey import. Some just said "no way", others let you go through all the spiel, then said the same.

Hyperformance were very helpful, considerate and kept to their word and quote. We find that is sometimes better than a slightly lower premium.

Hope you go ahead and buy it. 

Regards

Kim & Toni
Him & Her


----------



## muesli (Jun 29, 2001)

*re insurance*

i have my gts ( which i just sold ) insured with norwich union
full ncb no piont live in surrey for £1180 full comp with £ 500 excess
they needed a cat one and thats it 
i also have rac cover f.o.c unlimited stero and glass cover 
ta ian


----------

